# Ft Gibson, OK June 9th



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Anyone going? It's their first USACi event.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Any info on this? Is this just a normal meet or a SQ comp or what? Never been to one of those so..


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

All I know is full event + car show, double points. When I emailed and asked about registration for it they said "they will be down about 1 for judging". My guess is someone in Tulsa is helping them with judging, but that is just a guess. 

It is the first year with this show, so I imagine the car show people don't know a whole lot about the audio side.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

The car show itself is supposed to be pretty big. I guess they have it every year. some 300-400 cars they said. I hope the audio side does well so they bring it back next year. On the other hand, if no one shows up I get lots of points by default


----------

